# new MTH/Lionel hopper



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

MTH took their well detailed G scale hopper and gave it Lionel's emblem. It may have some sentimental and collectors value down the road.
http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=70-75023
some of these cars you have to see in person, as they look more toy like in the Mfr Illustrations, Joe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Lionel just sold all there rites to MTH to make all there tinplate and largescale trains from hear on out, thats why you see the lionel logo on a MTH car.







*


----------

